

Ask HN: What cloud-based load testing service do you use? - flippyhead

I need to load test my site, what&#x27;s the best service? blitz.io looks decent but there&#x27;s got to be a ton more.
======
lmaonad
Looking for the same thing for an eCommerce site that is looking to launch
soon. Basically, we want to run an APM tool (dynaTrace or other) while the
site is being hit hard with requests, transactions, checkouts.

------
flippyhead
I need to be able to compare runs from before the last deploy to see what may
have changed.

